# Prüfung von Not-Aus /-Halt bzw. Schutztüren



## mega_ohm (29 März 2010)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe schon gesucht, aber noch nichts konkretes zu "Funktionsprüfung von Not-Aus bzw. Not-Halt" und Schutztüren gefunden.

Meine Fragen:
- Wie oft müssen diese Prüfungen durchgeführt werden, was ist dabei zu beachten ? 
- Wie sieht überhaupt so eine Überprüfung aus ?
 Ich betätige einen Not-Halt- Taster... lese die Fehlermeldung auf dem Display und weiter geht's ... (was ja aber nur auf die Funktion eines Schließerkontaktes auf die SPS sichere Rückschlüsse zuließe )
... oder muß ich tatsächlich nach jedem "Prüf- Auslösen"  im Schaltschrank die z.b. PNOZ und Kontaktvervielfältigungen ausgangsseitig messen ?

Wie sieht eine Überprüfung der Not- Halt bzw. Schutztüren bei einer "sicheren SPS" aus ?
Reicht es da, nur auf die Ausgänge zu schauen ?

Mfg Mega_ohm


----------



## holgermaik (29 März 2010)

Hallo
Die Frage lässt sich so nicht pauschal beantworten.
Bei einer Kat 1 musst du schon die Leistungskontakte des Schützes messen. Bei einer Kat 4 bleibt eigentlich nur noch die mechanische Auslösung des Not Halt Tasters als Fehlerquelle übrig. Je höher die Kat deto mehr Prüfungen sind automatisiert.
Zur Häufigkeit gibt es keine klaren Ansagen. (so oft wie nötig, möglich)
Bei dieser Betrachtung würde ich die Schalthäufigkeit und die Laufdauer des Antriebes mit in Betracht ziehen. (täglich, monatlich...).

Grüsse Holger


----------

